
Open Source and Free Trading API with Python, Forget Robinhood - sneakyapple
https://medium.com/automation-generation/quick-review-of-setting-up-alpaca-api-with-python-dd31f3ac045f
======
chad_strategic
So this might be a great api and I’m excited there is competition in the api
trading market place. But it not a great api unless it has a paper trading
account. That’s why I’m stuck with IB.

~~~
shift8
Ah yes, well. It does indeed have free paper trading.

~~~
chad_strategic
My bad. [https://docs.alpaca.markets/broker-
functions/papertrading/](https://docs.alpaca.markets/broker-
functions/papertrading/)

------
rwilson4
...and I’m bankrupt.

